# A thread for the non-aquatic friends



## Champagne (Jun 5, 2010)

I did a quick search on the site for a thread like this already up and running and didn't find one, so I thought I would start it up.

I've had to close down my tanks (because I moved across the country a couple times), so right now I'm fishless  Therefore I thought I would show off my other critters.

Let's see what kind of critters we all have; I'll start...

Alton - Manx/Himalayan - 7 months old









Jasper - Pure Siamese - 2 years old









Pepper - the craziest ferret - 3 years old









Trixie - Nothing can slow this ferret down... not even cancer! - 7 years old









Ozzy - Cockatiel - 11 years old









Please add your pictures.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I started a thread like this on the old forum, but then never did it again.
Your ferrets are so cute. They sure are rotten though I bet. I have 3 of them. What do you feed them if you don't mind me asking??
Here are my little gaphers 
Sumi - Cinnamon, Sobek - Blaze and Nico is just rotten. lol
















Cici - Pork chop and Baby - Tabby


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry double post


----------



## Champagne (Jun 5, 2010)

*O.C.D Fishies:* I love the look of Sumi!!! 
I feed them Evo Ferret food, I did a ton of research on food before I got them and found that Evo had the best reviews and nutritional breakdown. Once I got them (Only a 1.5 years ago) I switched their food and they became so much energetic, softer, and just all around healthier. I want to switch them to a raw diet but haven't done enough homework yet to switch them (my cats eat raw and it's amazing for them).


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had a very bad experience with Evo. Have a look at this thread. 
I was told to switch mine off that after only being on it for a month and a half. At the emergency they said most animals with bladder stones are caused by that food. Just wanted to let you know my experience with it.

Edit: I was using the evo cat food. You have had good luck with the ferret??? I am switching mine to Kaytee forti-diet ferret chow. It was recommended to me by a ferret owner. So we will see. I am very worried about what I feed them because we learnt that Sobek is going to be predisposed to them.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=800


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

cute kitties and ferrets ... i was just at mr. pets on commercial and they had ferret hoodies !!! makes me want a ferret but my dog would eat it 

my dog won a contest for this photo of her:


----------



## Champagne (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, feeding cat food to ferrets will cause issues, doesn't matter on the brand. Ferrets are even more carnivorous then cats. My two girls were on Eagle Pak cat food before I got them and they were in rough shape!

The Evo Ferret has been doing great for them, that being said I've read a couple things about feeding raw (Thawed mouse) and that there's nothing better for a ferret; makes sense...


----------



## Champagne (Jun 5, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> my dog won a contest for this photo of her


I can see why, that's a cute pic!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my cat, Boo. She turns 14 in August.




























I had her since she was 6.5 weeks


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Boo is really cute Atom! Good pics!

This is Smudge, who turned 10 this year. I've had him since about 6 weeks old too 

















Baby pic:








And size comparison now:









And I know you said non-aquatic, but these guys are only mostly aquatic 
Ralpheal:









Frankie:


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Great thread and pics!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Diesel as a baby then all grown up 

































High on KittyCrack









My dog Max isn't doing too well lately  He's 14 now and I'm noticing major changes in his health and behaviour  He's really boney and sleeps alot then yesterday while giving him a bath I noticed a soft lump on his leg about the size of a small plum. Im going to moniter it for a few days and take him in if it gets doesn't go away or gets bigger.

















They love eachother


----------



## Champagne (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the last picture of Diesel!!!!

Sorry to hear about Max. I had a dog that got a lump on his leg as well. It ended up the size of a baseball and opened up, she ended up dying from it, she was only 6 

That being said, my family's dog also has a lump on her leg right now, however it's just a fat deposit and completely harmless (according to their vet).

Good luck with Max.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you. I was reading up on it and it does seem quite common for them to appear on dogs legs. a few sites said usually if its soft and squishy its nothing to worry about. it looks like Max's has gone down a little since yesterday but im still going to keep a very very close eye on it.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Bulldog, Smudge looks very determined in the second photo. I love it.

Kaisa, I hope Max is going to be okay. 

My cat Boo is getting up in age as well. I recently found a growth behind her ear and the vet says it would be $600 to remove it. Not sure if it's anything right now.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww! I'd seen adult Diesel, but baby Diesel is even cuter! I like that first pic of Max. Hope the lump is nothing too serious.

Atom - I'm pretty sure Smudge is trying to hypnotize me in that pic


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I posted before about Max's lump on his leg. I just looked over at him on his bed and lots of blood is comming out of it....theres a huge pile of blood on his bed and when i touch the lump more comes out

I called the vet and we have an app't for 5pm but wondering if anyone knows what it could be???? He doesn't seem to be in any pain at all and is pretty content


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some of my snakes!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> I posted before about Max's lump on his leg. I just looked over at him on his bed and lots of blood is comming out of it....theres a huge pile of blood on his bed and when i touch the lump more comes out
> 
> I called the vet and we have an app't for 5pm but wondering if anyone knows what it could be???? He doesn't seem to be in any pain at all and is pretty content


Best off to start your own thread on this, probably get more answers that way.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

My Gecko
King SNake
SPOILED BRAT!
And the boys in a group pic!


----------

